# NCIX.COM ... Legit?



## Tyler (Dec 13, 2004)

So I'm looking for speakers to match my ACD and Powerbook. I go to the Apple Store and fall in love with the Altec Lansing FX6021's. Beautiful, but pricey.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...pTyMK/1.0.0.15.1.0.6.9.9.17.0.1.0.1.1.0.1.0.3

So my friend recommends that I check out NCIX. 

They are apparently selling the same speaker system for more than $100 less.

http://www.ncix.com/search/?QuickSe...in.+Price&maxprice=Max.+Price&SearchSubmit=Go

_____

Anyone dealt with these guys before? Because if they're legit, I am SO buying those speakers


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

yeah, they're legit..


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

Yup that company is legit. I bought my last PC from them, pretty quick service and fast delivery.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendations guys!

Just bought those speakers. Can't wait!


----------



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

And they're in Burnaby, BC, so if you're out of province, you save the PST  (though they encourage you to buy insurance in your shipping...)


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

brought from them ebfore for cheap motherboard/sempron2600/cpufan combo.

good packaging, lots of airpacks to reduce damage. few days delivery. good company i say

save PST = good


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I buy from there all the time. Their profit and overhead markup on products like most other mom and pop computer stores is very low. They are higher than more other stores being a more established business but most of the stuff they sell is still OEM stuff. They buy this stuff for cheap because they make their own PCs, and they usually pass the savings on to the customers. I've always bought my PCs from these mom and pop shops. They'll customize your PC right down to the type of heat sink you want for the CPU and that's why a lot of computer literate people will save money and get the system they really want and go to these shops.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

another recommendation for them
bought my 1 gb stick from them
fast shipped and saved on a tax


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

But since the OP from Vancouver, he doesn't get to save on PST.

I have to give a thumbs up to NCIX too.... it's far better than Canada Computers.
I bought a hard drive and enclosure from them, and specified standard shipping. Because I was a first time customer, they upgraded it to expedited, and I got my stuff in 2 days via Puralator. 

Packaging was immaculate.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah - I'm actually just going to pick up the package at their Vancouver store. Glad to hear they are well recommended. I may have to pick up a gig of RAM for my Pbook there too!


----------

